# I'm new, Kinda Scared.



## 18590 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone, I'm new, My name is Chris. Let me start by telling everyone my story, my background. I have not yet been diagnosed with IBS, but I am leaning towards it. For the past month or so, I have been having dull stomach pains (sometimes even very painful late at night or early in the morning), on/off constipation and diarrhea, and just an overall sluggish feeling about my abdomen. I went to the hospital about a month ago, and they performed a Normal X-Ray, and said I was constipated, so they told me to take Milk of Magnesia, so I did. I also ate healthy, and managed to feel better for about a week. THEN, the stomach pains came back along with more on/off C & D. 2 days ago, I went back to the E.R., and they Did Blood Work, Urin Sample, and ANOTHER normal X-Ray... Said I was constipated, but this time told me to drink a bottle of Magnesium Citrate, Take ColAce Daily, and gave me Hyocyamine 0.125 MG to take whenever needed for pain. I just took the Magnesium Citrate TODAY at 3 P.M., It is now 1:12 A.M. and I am still feeling like I have to use the bathroom, very tender. My stomach still has some slight pain, but I havn't ate much in 2 days, I'm afraid to eat. I had a little bit of a McDonalds Side Salad (No Meat, just lettuce, tomatoes, carrots) a couple of hours ago, and I have been drinking sprite. Is it possible I may not have IBS? Any Tips I can do to see for myself or to feel better?


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

well chris the way i found out that i had ibs was mainly seeing 90 % of my day was using the bathroom its a very tuff situation to handle and i am sure everyone can agree with that the best thing i can tell you is to change your diet for a whole week and then go back to what you usually eat and see if any of it bothers you. Two things that bother me are soda and salad they never agreed with me. when i get abdominal pain i usually take a nice hot bath and it works for me. with your constipation you may want to try fiber therapy lke a big glass of metamucil before bed. Is there something thats been bothering you lately because stress can make you have an upset stomache. another thing that can help your constipation you can try is chugging a big glass of pickle juice and have coffee or tea following that. its a crazy thing but when i dont get full evacuation i usually do that and it clears me up. make sure you read as many of these posts as possible without this site i would be clueless on the matter its been a really big help to me. good luck i hope you feel better.


----------

